# schmiedekunst-spezialisierungen



## rataroll (27. Juli 2007)

hi leute wollte mla wissen was für schmiedekunst-spezialisierungen es so gibt und was die einzelnen bringen und was für vorteile sie haben 

ty für die antworten =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scrapid (28. Juli 2007)

also es gibt waffenschmied 
zum Waffen schmieden

und Rüstungsschmied
zum Platten rüstung für Krieger und palas schmieden


----------



## Christax (26. September 2007)

Hallo, hab hier gelesen und habe selbst Schmiedekunst . Will mich natürlich als Schurke  auf Waffenschmied Spezialisieren .Ab welchem Level geht es und werde ich irgend wie im  Spiel darauf hingewiesen oder muss ich da zu jemand hin oder wie passiert es ???jaja viele ODER hehe  bin LVL 34 

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Nutria42 (28. September 2007)

Christax schrieb:


> Hallo, hab hier gelesen und habe selbst Schmiedekunst . Will mich natürlich als Schurke  auf Waffenschmied Spezialisieren .Ab welchem Level geht es und werde ich irgend wie im  Spiel darauf hingewiesen oder muss ich da zu jemand hin oder wie passiert es ???jaja viele ODER hehe  bin LVL 34
> 
> Danke für Antworten



Wenn du beim Schmieden Stufe 235 hast, bringt dir der Waffenbauer in Ogrimmar die erste Waffe bei.


----------



## Minjara (28. September 2007)

Hätte auch ne Frage.

Als Menschkriegerin werde ich mich auf Waffen spezialisieren.
Fehlt nur noch die Entscheidung Schwerter oder Kolben (da ich als Mensch ja erhöhte Waffenfertigkeit auf beides habe). Was meint ihr?
Als Defensivkriegerin tendiere ich zur Schwertschmiedekunst.
Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass die epischen Waffen für Sufe 70 überwiegend für Waffen und vor allem Furorkrieger geeignet sind.
Gibts eine Zwei-/Einhandwaffe mit viel Ausdauer und evtl. Stärke, die ich mir selbst bauen kann?


----------



## yam (1. Oktober 2007)

der hammerschmiedekunst ..hammer hat doch ausdauer stärke und agi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gremson (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

kann man wenn man sich auf rüstungsschmied spezialisiert hat noch die waffenformeln aus instanzen lernen oder nicht???

wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Gruß


----------



## aVoid (17. Oktober 2007)

Gremson schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kann man wenn man sich auf rüstungsschmied spezialisiert hat noch die waffenformeln aus instanzen lernen oder nicht???
> 
> ...



Jawohl, kann man.
Insofern auf dem Plan nicht steht, dass man Waffenschmied sein muss - was eigentlich nicht der Fall sein dürfte.


----------



## Nonameno (16. November 2007)

hätte da auch mal ne frage...
sollte ich mich mit nem hunter auf schwerter oder äxte spezialisieren?
bin immoment BM geskillt denke aber das ich umsillen werde fürs PvP


----------

